
Google Web Light: Faster and lighter mobile pages from search - Jaruzel
https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/6211428?hl=en
======
Jaruzel
Whilst playing about with useragents, Google started proxying sites through
googleweblight.com when I had the useragent set as 'Windows CE'. I had no idea
this feature existed.

